# Random Horn Honk



## cbvcsf (Aug 4, 2008)

I have an 06 GTO with 16k miles. Occansionaly (2-5 a week) while driving in the afternoon/early evening after the car has sat in the hot Las Vegas sun all day the Horn will honk only once and the duration is for less than a second. This usually occurs about 10-20 minutes after start up. I've taken it to the dealer three times now and everytime they return it NPF (No Problem Found). Has anyone else experienced this and what was the remedy?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!
I`d say your car is horny.  :rofl:  


Seriously though, that`s a new one for me. Does it always have the same scenario? making a turn, just driving straight, making steering wheel control inputs, etc.?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum.

Maybe the problem could be in the security feature of the car? A ground problem or BCM comes to mind.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*I`d say your car is horny. *


Thats probably as cheesy as this forum will ever get :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

**

You makin fun of me cause I`m from Wisconsin? :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I dunno bout you, but every time I am out and about in my GTO and I see a Grand-AM, Grand Prix, or Cavalier my car wants to get "behind" them. Now I know why.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, cbvcsf,
May want to do a search to find the info, as this has been discussed.
I had my horn to honk when trying to lock it. It was a faulty hood switch.
I believe one person having occasional intermittant honks found that the
ground tab in the steering wheel was bent up near a metal or foil piece
of the air bag assembly. They added tape to the tab and all was well.

Larry


----------



## cbvcsf (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I appreciate it.
I guess the car takes after its owner in regards to being "horny" 
Thanks for the ideas, I will check into the BCM and have the dealer investigate the steering spiral cable and SRS componets. The dealer has ruled out the security system by testing and diagnosis proceeds as layed out by GM. 
There doesn't appear to be any rhyme or reason as to any specific driving habbits that causes the honk, I've had the car idleing while unloading the trunk and it honked. That confused the hell out of the guys at work, they thought someone was in the car and were laughing when they opened the door to find the car empty.
When I find out what it is that's causing this I will let everyone know. 
Thanks.


----------



## stikila (Jul 18, 2008)

i had the same problem it did it like 4 times the first week i had it but hasnt done it since i would be cruising along and be the only car and hear the horn honk and be like wtf


----------

